# First Interview Tomorrow... Question about a past incident..



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hello all...

I have my first interview tomorrow for a P/T position and had a question concerning my one screwup when I was 21...  

Now first let me say that I am in no way planning to lie about this incident... and understand that honesty will always be the best defense... with that said here was the situation...

21 years old... heading to my GF's apartment after being at a local bar... I had way too much to drink that night and apparently was being followed by a North Smithfield, RI cruiser as I traveled down Rt 146... I was tailgating the car in front of me... and when they moved I quickly passed them... NPD lit me up and I pulled over... I was given the field tests... which they felt I failed... I then was brought in for suspicion of DUI... Took the BAT and passed... I was not arrested or charged... I was issued a citation for Following Too Close and was released...

Now... this was my one and only incident like this... and I can still hear the Officers reminding me how lucky I was every time I pick up a drink and since have never driven when I shouldn't... 

So what's my question.... Well... I have no intentions of lying about the situation if brought up to me... not even sure it will be because it was in RI... but how will this look to them??? I mean I know all boards are different... but what are your thoughts? No one is perfect I know... 

I'm waiting for the "Have you had any other dealings with a Police Department" question or something like it.... and am nervous how this oopsadaisy will appear to them...

So any thoughts, comments etc are greatly appreciated...  And maybe even a little Good Luck if you have some to spare.... 8)


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

Well it sounds like you already know what to do, like you said be honest. Admit you had drinks, and tell them the truth. You passed their tests, so in sense you didnt do anything wrong, but don't bring it up unless they do. They might ask you about the ticket, and tell them the story then because you didnt get arrested, you got puled over. Plus we are all human, they are too, I think you will be fine I wouldnt sweat it, I had something similar, just keep your composure and your confidence don't break down to guilt...


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Everyone makes mistakes, and unless your mistake was becoming a drug kingpin or murder, then i wouldn't worry too much. As suggested since nothing became of the incident I wouldn't even bring it up. You got pulled over for tailgating the end. My $.02


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks for the replies.... good to have another opinion to judge the severity of the incident by...

Appreciated 

Mike


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

Mike, honesty is always #1. Chances are slim that the agency would ask a question like that. out of the 15 or so interveiws I was only asked once.
The situation may be asked on the background packet. If so just answer honestly to the question asked. 

Either way I know you'll do fine. Good-luck.


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Well it's hard to say but I feel pretty good about the interview... I shall see soon enough... they are to let us know by Monday... 

Thanks for the replies.... 

Mike


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

I wouldnt even bring that up unless they specifically ask you if you have been pulled over at all. You were not charged at all so no worries my man. If they asked you if you ever received citations, you can state that you got one for following too close and just leave it at that. When you get to the background investigation process that DUI stop may come up on record. That is the time to come clean and explain yourself. Good luck and let us know how you did!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Another good point would be to not try to rationalzie. If the issue comes up, be sure to accept responsibility. I think a tendancy would be in some cases say "Well, I did pass the brethalyzer..and he didn't arrest me". Despite all those things, you were still driving, when even you say, you had too much to drink i.e. doing the wrong thing. We all make mistakes, but just be sure to take responsibility for it, and try not to rationalize why what you did "wasn't so bad".


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

All great replies.... thank you....

I definitely take full responsibility for that incident... I know I shouldn't have been driving... and I know that no one but myself is to blame for putting me behind the wheel... I'm am diligent to the point of being anal since then that I am never near a vehicle when I may be intoxicated.... My wife loves it because she has a 24/7 designated driver 

In the end the issue never came up... the BI's hadn't been run yet anyway... sooo... we'll see... if it does arise... I will be honest and take full responsibility... this is the worst they will find on me... I can guarantee that... so I am hopeful...

Thanks again for the replies  

Mike


----------

